# 59 days discount program discontinued



## RuralEngineer (Oct 12, 2013)

just called to check on availability.  found out that my favorite program has been discontinued.  ouch, this hurts.  DRI no longer is attractive.  I don't understand how it is attractive to new owners.

stephen


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 12, 2013)

*I Resemble That Remark.*




RuralEngineer said:


> just called to check on availability.  found out that my favorite program has been discontinued.  ouch, this hurts.  DRI no longer is attractive.  I don't understand how it is attractive to new owners.


Me neither.  

It sounds pretty good when the professional timeshare sellers lay it all out over those little tables in their high-pressure salesrooms.  But its attraction pretty much evaporates in the cold light of day. 

The DRI deal killer for us is the fact that membership in their exchange club cannot be resold, unlike regular deeded timeshare weeks & points-based timeshares like those in RCI Points.   That is, if we buy into DRI's club, then at some future time when we get done with it we won't have anything we can resell.  That makes owning DRI a non-starter for us.  Ending DRI's 60-day discounts just makes it worse. 

We are OK with various DRI timeshare resorts -- some are very nice -- but we are glad we resisted any temptation to buy in. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Ybah8r (Oct 12, 2013)

It apparently is still available online. I just did a search for Orlando under the reservations button, then the "point saver" tab and it came up with a lot of options for mid to late November all at 50% off.


----------



## RuralEngineer (Oct 13, 2013)

*59 days*

after a little more searching it appears that the program has been reduced not eliminated.  customer service rep was misinformed.  the days of counting on lots of reduced inventory appear to be over.  i would love to know the occupancy levels at the williamsburg resorts.

higher costs, and reduced benefits make renting so much more attractive.


----------



## timeos2 (Oct 13, 2013)

RuralEngineer said:


> higher costs, and reduced benefits make renting so much more attractive.




That's what we've discovered. And it isn't sitting well with the sales weasels from what I've seen / heard. Word is getting around that the value is in rentals not owning and telling them you know it seems to hit home.  It triggered a total change in attitude and resulted in a threat to lock us out from even talking to a sales rep in the future! I liked that but they claimed we would also be banned from trading, renting and even owning!  Strong words they quickly realized weren't going to stick but still very interesting that it got to them that badly. 

Elimination or reduction in the perks that help make owning - thus sales - attractive seems to be a bad move yet many organizations are doing it as the dollars are harder to come by.  

The 60 day reduction has been good to us and I certainly hope it isn't done away with.


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 13, 2013)

timeos2 said:


> That's what we've discovered. And it isn't sitting well with the sales weasels from what I've seen / heard. Word is getting around that the value is in rentals not owning and telling them you know it seems to hit home.  It triggered a total change in attitude and resulted in a threat to lock us out from even talking to a sales rep in the future! I liked that but they claimed we would also be banned from trading, renting and even owning!  Strong words they quickly realized weren't going to stick but still very interesting that it got to them that badly.
> 
> Elimination or reduction in the perks that help make owning - thus sales - attractive seems to be a bad move yet many organizations are doing it as the dollars are harder to come by.
> 
> The 60 day reduction has been good to us and I certainly hope it isn't done away with.



I've been told by Marriott, DRI and yesterday by Hilton that we I would be removed from their marketing lists. After all these years, it still hasn't happened. I keep hoping it will but they keep calling. Why we took the Hilton tour yesterday I can't say. Normally we avoid them like the plague.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Oct 14, 2013)

Maybe they've discovered that offering them on Groupon brings in more cash and the possibility of new ownerships. We are well into October and I notice that MY favorite program hasn't appeared yet either but all the major cruise lines have been making some incredible offers.  Still, it would be nice to get a few leftovers....


----------



## csalter2 (Oct 14, 2013)

*No Real Change to Me*

I don't think there is any real change.  DRI has never given 50% points for ALL of their properties any way.  The affiliates were never really a part of that program either, so what's the big deal. 

DRI has always had the points saver program and seem to be continuing that. I had my son and his friend drive cross country back to college from California to New York. We made reservations literally days before they left. I used about 300 points for studio in Las Vegas for them for two days and another 300 points at some place in Indiana for two days. They had fun going across on their road trip and I paid next to nothing at those places.  

Remember too that sometimes there are 75% discounts that DRI offers as well. I can't wait to retire, but I have a long time before that happens.


----------



## team2win (Oct 18, 2013)

*Point saver button?*

I was looking into Diamond Resorts availability and I don't see any 'point saver' button or link anywhere.

Where do you find the discounted point values?

Thanks in advance


----------



## artringwald (Oct 18, 2013)

When you login, you should see it under My Reservations:


----------



## nightnurse613 (Oct 19, 2013)

Nice posting but to Save Points, look in the box above the red arrow where it says SAVE POINTS.


----------



## artringwald (Oct 20, 2013)

nightnurse613 said:


> Nice posting but to Save Points, look in the box above the red arrow where it says SAVE POINTS.



The SAVE POINTS button is used to move points from the current year into the next year.

The BOOK WITH POINTS SAVER is used to book destinations offered at a discount, for week long reservations within 59 days.


----------

